# Mom & Baby look alikes!



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mocha had a baby a few years back. Her name is Bailey. These pictures are from this summer. Both Mocha & Bailey have the same markings everywhere it's so cool!
































Anyone else seen this? I think it's soo cool!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Abby doesn't have her mom's markings, but she has the exact same body. Her papers are still in her mom's owner's name, so I looked her up on facebook and showed her pictures of Abby. She thought they looked the same too.

Abby's mom. I believe her name is Jess. She's the buckskin overo on the left.









Abby. Her head looks really dumb in this picture..but whatever and this is the best side picture I have.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh wow! that's cool! they're build is the exact same!  & they're both gorgeous by the way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Though do have similar markings on their body and neck (not legs) though one is a buckskin and one is a palomino, so saying they look alike is stretching it.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I mean duh on the different colors. Of course a palomino isn't going to have black legs Lol but I've just never seen horses & they're mother having such close markings. No they don't look alike per say but I think you can tell they're mother & child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't see them enough to really see, but that is really neat! We had a mother daughter that looked alot alike, they actually didn't have any markings, both were completely solid, mom was black and daughter was red, but they were built identical.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_We had a sister and brother look alike. They actually ended up going to the same Mennonite guy who wanted a pair of flashy church horses. They both had 2 hind stockings and I think both had narrow blazes. Or one had a blaze and the other had a star and a snip._


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I have pics of sire-daughter/son look-alikes.
First picture is of an AQHA stud Colonels Peppy Lena, followed by 2 photos of a filly he sired out of my WelshXQH mare named Lovely Little Lena as well as a shot of his very first foal, General (a yearling in the pic).
They both got their father's head, temperment and coat color. In the sun Lena & General both shone the same bright bloodbay as their sire and General's body markings were identical to those of Colonel's.

Next is a pic of my '09 filly Mouse and her sire Docs Golden Edition:wink:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is a filly i was looking at and her sire and the marking on their shoulder and their blaze are pretty similar.


----------



## Abbygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

They don't look alike, but have the same marish attitude.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

These are not mom and baby, although Citrus does look alot like his mom (even facial expressions).... this is my first horse and current horse.... Splash is now 19 years old and I owned him from 1-5, Citrus is now 5 and we bought him last February when he was 4(late June baby).... amazing, eh? Splash has less white on his nose.....


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

okay, so the "baby" is 4 now...but they look a LOT alike and even act a lot alike too!

Mom on right, baby on left:








Same order:









Mom and baby amongst other horses:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

If I could, I'd show you pictures of one of my RI's old studs and the picture of his last baby. Except for a hind sock and a stripe on his face instead of a blaze, the baby could be a duplicate for the stud.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh wow! You guys all have a bunch of cuties! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Dragon (shown here as a baby) and his sire Patch, had their white spots in all the same places, but their faces were the most alike.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I had pictures of Ricci's filly she had the SAME markings as Ricci, just the opposite side. I've only seen pictures, so there is no way for me to share anything but a Ricci picture. =]



















And Gracie looks very much like you took mom and dad and squished them together to make one horse, lol. Dad's compact, tank of a body and dainty little head, mom's color, mane, tail, and attitude.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cute !! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Goldie and her foal Trusty have the same big ole butt and wide back. And they're slaze is similar. Also they're both duns 

Baby



Mom


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

At the ranch where I got Loki and Red from I think they had three or four DAM- IDENTICAL babies one year. They seriously all looked EXACTLY like their mothers! It was hilarious


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

My horse Stomping Thunder looks like his sires side. (I'd say his sire but i have no clue what he looks like.) He looks like: Streakin La Jolla, Streakin Six, Easy Six, and Easy Jet. And his mama Lawless Mollie.

Here's his pedigree so ya can see the ones he looks like.

Stomping Thunder Quarter Horse

My horse needs a little more muscle witch he'll get this summer. Yes they are kinda horrible. There all last years pictures but the snowy ones. those are from '09. WOW! there actually more horrible then i thought. LOL the house in the back ground isn't ors it's just on our land until we tear it down this summer. (It's our neighbors old house)


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

First 3 pics are of my arab mare Gypsy. The rest are of her son Splash and daughter Seraphina. Very succesful show babies that definetly outdid their mama in looks! I love Gypsy, but she isnt very feminine and has her ugly points, passes just the good genes though! ; ) Notice how alike all three look, especially the white booty!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

They all are absoluetly GORGEOUS!! 
i love arabs. They do have a lot of similar markings, way cool


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a set of "twins"!
This is my QH Mare Jazz,(on the right), and her foal Kizmit.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Frappe looks just like her sire's dam, and Frappe's sire looked just like his sire!

*Frappe:*










*Frappe's sire's dam (Buckeye WCF Kewpie's Star):*









*Steel Soldier (Frappe's sire):*









*Steel Soldier's sire (Michigan's Man of Steel)*


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^^ all of those horses are adorable !!!! sooooo cute


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I also have my newest addition, Domino, who looks like his Sire....

This is my Domino, (sorry I do not have any pics of him shed out as we just got him....)








And this is his Sire


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love all the pictures. I wish I had some pictures of my friends horse. She has a little quarter horse mare called anne who is chestnut with socks and a white face with some blue in one eye and her foal (who is now 4) is the spittine image minus the blue in the eye. So they called her Image.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww  I love the name image! That's really unique! & all of these minis are way cute!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i'll have to get some pictures they really look identical


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I figured I was just going to see two solid brown horses said to look alike, but seeing paints who have unique markings to have a double is really cool. ^^


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the owner of Abby's dam (who bred her also) and once in a while I'll look to see if she put up new pictures of Jess. I found a new one and WOW they look like the same horse. One's just an overo and one's solid.

Jess









Abby


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

my dads old horse bonnie (r.i.p) and her last foal looked very similar.


----------



## NeverLookBack (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwwww. How adorable? Yet so similar...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cute thread idea!  Ok so here is my girl Sandie (Coosa's Playgirl)...










And here is her dam, "Buffy" (Coosa's Breezy Lady)!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I have the owner of Abby's dam (who bred her also) and once in a while I'll look to see if she put up new pictures of Jess. I found a new one and WOW they look like the same horse. One's just an overo and one's solid.
> 
> Jess
> 
> ...


 






Wowwwwwww. the overo looks alot like my horse. lol but these two could be twins if i didn't know better! way cute


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

SOOO CUTE everyone!!  
whiskeynoo: that's so adorable they really look soo alike! i think those two are the best look alikes yet!! 
Hoofprints: They have the exact same build! Sooo pretty & muscular!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Mocha26 said:


> SOOO CUTE everyone!!
> Hoofprints: They have the exact same build! Sooo pretty & muscular!


haha yes, halter bred all the way! :lol:


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol I LOVE it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Momma (around 20yrs old)









Baby (around 5 yrs old)










The mare was bred to a black and white spotted saddle horse. She herself is a registered spotted saddle horse (who doesn't gait). Her registered name is "No Patchwork" because she has no spots... they didn't bother registering Baby, because she doesn't gait either, and looks NOTHING like a SSH. Interesting... lol.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, these are all so cool.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

You wouldn't believe they were two different horses if I could hunt down Grace's and Sarah's pictures and put them on here...Sarah would be easy because she's still with us but Grace passes last year...they were so alike-both bays, star, same face, same body...only people who really knew them could tell them apart. Only big difference is Sarah (daughter) is two inches taller!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I found a picture of Anne she's a really cute 26 (i think) yr old quarter horse and her one of her foals is the spitting image of her physically minus the blue in one eye. I don't have a picture of Image (the foal) but I'll have to try and get one.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo looks just like his mom....except with a lot less white...








Rodeo's Mom ^^








Rodeo ^^


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't have this filly anymore but she looked a lot like her mom.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

My Mira looked like a copy of her daddy, State of the Art
Here's State of the Art









And here's Mira


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

My Mira looked a lot like her daddy, State of the Art
Here's State of the Art









And here are Mira (right) and her half sister Lily (left), they both look like daddy!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Oops. Didn't think it posted the first time


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Dove is an Appy/Mustang mare, bred to a jet black Welsh Pony produced a SPITTING IMAGE - Justus. Right down to the star! They have identical willing and eager to please attitudes!

Dove:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Winter%20Pasture%20Pics/wrcb015.jpg

Justus:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Justus/a11037.jpg

Dove and Justus:
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Justus/CEJ007.jpg


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My mare had a colt that almost looked exactly like her twin. Same build, same blaze, same coat color. Only difference between the two is the mare has markings on her legs while the colt has none.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

sixlets, State of the Art really does leave his stamp on his offspring. (Well I guess technically Art Deco is the one who stamps, since State of the Art looks just like him, lol) I worked with a filly of his named Print (I don't have a clue as to her registered name, she belonged to a BO I worked for) and she looked just like him. Print was bred to a chestnut TB, and the colt STILL ended up looking like State of the Art.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> sixlets, State of the Art really does leave his stamp on his offspring. (Well I guess technically Art Deco is the one who stamps, since State of the Art looks just like him, lol) I worked with a filly of his named Print (I don't have a clue as to her registered name, she belonged to a BO I worked for) and she looked just like him. Print was bred to a chestnut TB, and the colt STILL ended up looking like State of the Art.


He really does! He's homozygous, so it's hard not to, but I think it's so interesting that they all have the target butt and hook blaze, haha.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Way cool guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

